# Big and Shredded!



## stringshredder (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, I think Iâ??????m finally ready for my first cycle.  Iâ??????m 29 and have been lifting on a regular basis for 5 years.  Iâ??????m 5ft. 9in tall, weigh 205 and have my body fat down to 11%.  I am looking for some serious recommendations on a beginner cycle.  Please no posts about not doing steroids.  Iâ??????m serious about this and am looking for educated advice.  Thanks,


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

stringshredder welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Check out our brand new Discount Nutrition Warehouse: CLICK HERE!

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Rubes (Jul 23, 2008)

welcome to IM check out the anabolic zone if you want to know about that kinda stuff


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2008)

His real first post.....he's wanting someone to tell him steriods are ok at this point.

I⦣8364;™m 29 years old 5ft 9 in, 198 lbs and have been lifting for about 14 mos. I have been able to see quick gains in my upper, but my calves are puny 15.5 in. Arms 15.25, Waist 36. I⦣8364;™m looking to lose my gut, build my upper and build my legs particularly my puny calves. I have been debating going on a 10 week cycle for a jump start. I am seeking advice on the following regimen I have been thinking about. It consists of 200mg of Decca weekly stacked with 25 mg of D-Boll tabs daily. This of course in conjunction with a strict clean diet high in protein and a hardcore lifting schedule.


----------



## stringshredder (Jul 24, 2008)

bow to the king of the message board.  Get a life dude.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Says the dipshit who lies.  HAHAHA


----------



## stringshredder (Jul 24, 2008)

OK pope john paul......Everybody lies sooner or later


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Even more pathetic is you are trying to justify your actions.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2008)

Henceforth, being *owned* by a *m*od will be known as *mowned.*

SS got mowned.


----------



## Rubes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## tmuscle9 (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome to the board


----------

